

Perl on Rails - Why the BBC Fails at the Internet - nickb
http://iamseb.com/seb/2007/12/perl-on-rails-why-the-bbc-fails-at-the-internet/

======
nikolaj
Outsourcing actively growing and changing websites is such a bad idea. I know,
because I build such sites for clients, and on all the dynamic, growing sites,
it always ends with clients being frustrated with the slow responsiveness to
updates, fixes, and changes.

It isn't intentional. When the billing has to cross between companies, and
detailed requirements have to be agreed upon by multiple layers, the response
time just can't be there.

Of course, hiring the right developers who can handle a large site efficiently
is an equally frustrating challenge..

